# Do you like history?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Not just as a mandatory school course...do you like it enough to read history books or take history classes for pleasure? I'm not sure how much watching history-based TV documentaries counts because almost anyone can zone out in front of a TV; watching takes no effort or commitment.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I like history. I wouldn't necessarily call myself a history buff, but I find it can be interesting. I don't care about useless details though—fun facts are cool, but unless it's amusing or makes for an entertaining story or a valuable lesson, I don't care all that much.

What I find most valuable is learning from the past. There's something to be said in gaining wisdom from the successes and mistakes of others and seeing what worked and didn't work for them. If more people today did that, I feel like we wouldn't make nearly as many mistakes (especially in the world of politics).

I got annoyed with a couple of personality tests I took because when they asked about history and how I learn, they typed me as an ESFJ largely based on my appreciation for beauty/aesthetics (which is actually tied to my Se), and because I value learning lessons from the past. Sensor or Intuitive, to not learn from the past seems like a wasted resource to me, regardless of who you are. I look at the past, but I do so in order to help me get a better idea of how I can shape the future.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Love it, majoring in it and will likely go for a masters.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Love history. Both reading about as well as practically helping the local historical society which sometimes finances archaeological digs. I've been metal detecting for 10+ years and free help (volunteering) is quite welcome.

If I come by archeological remains while hiking, I tend to log and photograph and send to the authorities as well.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Ja


----------



## CowardlyPal (Jul 9, 2018)

Sorta.
Sometimes I read history books if they sound interesting, or watch documentaries or something. I like to have a vague idea of what happened at what time, but I'm not too bothered by knowing the details or battles and junk.
Yeah, I guess I do enjoy history.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Not really, to be honest. I'd never take a history class on my free time, and usually wouldn't read history books or watch documentaries for fun. I don't really mind taking it for school, though, and wouldn't say that I dislike it.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

CowardlyPal said:


> Sorta.
> I like to have a vague idea of what happened at what time


So do I, but I just can't because it's so boring. I can't even satisfactorily remember what I read. I've mostly given up.


----------



## CowardlyPal (Jul 9, 2018)

Mesh Malachi Modeste said:


> So do I, but I just can't because it's so boring. I can't even satisfactorily remember what I read. I've mostly given up.


Fair enough.
It depends how interesting the book is, I guess


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

No. Could not care less about it. Totally not interested in it.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Sure but more as entertaining and interesting tales, than any attachment to historical figures or events. Some have learning lessons like the Holocaust of how disgusting mankind can be, that of torture and attempted genocide. I have no idea how people can be so stupid to become neo-nazis, white supremacists and holocaust deniers. Nazi Germany's happening right now in the U.S.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Duo said:


> I have no idea how people can be so stupid to become neo-nazis, white supremacists and holocaust deniers.


Why would you consider them stupid? Why not hateful, callous, violent...? I can understand the concept of stupid Holocaust deniers because they reject historical facts, but what makes the others stupid?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Mesh Malachi Modeste said:


> Why would you consider them stupid? Why not hateful, callous, violent...? I can understand the concept of stupid Holocaust deniers because they reject historical facts, but what makes the others stupid?


My definition of stupid is one of deliberate ignorance and denial, in people who should know better.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Yes, I regard history as a critical, yet personal, interest. It is the key in understanding how humanity came to be where it is. Its knowledge should be helpful in determining future courses of action.

Other interests are psychology, to better understand self and others. Also written and spoken communication skills, in order provide clarity in understanding.


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

It's the story of us (humans), and we're pretty cool. So absolutely! :smug:


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I love history, not only would I study/read/watch about it, but I adore the idea of wearing historically accurate/inspired dress.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

F*ck yeah...it's why I got a BA in it! I wanted to be a professor of history, but things never worked out (primarily the crappy job market, so I never even went to graduate school for it).


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

History is utterly fascinating. Especially when it's incorporated into video games.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes, I do like history, learning it, sharing it, debating it, etc. Although I wouldn't consider myself to be a history buff or anything. Also, history as a subject really depends on how good the book and/or the professor/teacher is at telling a history.

I've been completely fascinated in some history classes taught by some pretty great teachers and later on, by professors. I've even had history teachers randomly politicize their history lessons or encourage active debate which tended to really increase the engagement between student and teacher. History taught by an uninspired person can be very boring though.

The same is definitely also true for books, documentaries, dramatic re-enactments, etc. Some are so fascinating and interesting while others are dull and boring.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Yea. At school, I was often seen as a rather calm and sleepy kid, but when it was time for some History, other people knew it was my shit.
WWI, WWII, China, America, Vietnam War, history of socialism...I was not "fascinated" but I was far from being totally indifferent to it (even if...well, it depends on the chapter)

(+I have a thing for historical memes)


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

I like history, but have a strong preference for ancient history/civilizations vs the "recorded history" time periods.


----------



## JanM00 (Nov 12, 2018)

Unfortunately I'm not AT ALL interested in history...


----------

